# Let's Give Up On The Constitution



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*A fairly horrifying piece from the leftists, printed in the NY Times, of course, just to give you an idea what they're thinking. Its so ignorant, I have a hard time believe this guy is legal scholar. Take a wild guess the first piece of the Bill of Rights they'd throw out?*

*Let's Give Up on the Constitution*

*By LOUIS MICHAEL SEIDMAN*

*Published: December 30, 2012*

As the nation teeters at the edge of fiscal chaos, observers are reaching the conclusion that the American system of government is broken. But almost no one blames the culprit: our insistence on obedience to the Constitution, with all its archaic, idiosyncratic and downright evil provisions.

Consider, for example, the assertion by the Senate minority leader last week that the House could not take up a plan by Senate Democrats to extend tax cuts on households making $250,000 or less because the Constitution requires that revenue measures originate in the lower chamber. Why should anyone care? Why should a lame-duck House, 27 members of which were defeated for re-election, have a stranglehold on our economy? Why does a grotesquely malapportioned Senate get to decide the nation's fate?

Our obsession with the Constitution has saddled us with a dysfunctional political system, kept us from debating the merits of divisive issues and inflamed our public discourse. Instead of arguing about what is to be done, we argue about what James Madison might have wanted done 225 years ago.
As someone who has taught constitutional law for almost 40 years, I am ashamed it took me so long to see how bizarre all this is. Imagine that after careful study a government official - say, the president or one of the party leaders in Congress - reaches a considered judgment that a particular course of action is best for the country. Suddenly, someone bursts into the room with new information: a group of white propertied men who have been dead for two centuries, knew nothing of our present situation, acted illegally under existing law and thought it was fine to own slaves might have disagreed with this course of action. Is it even remotely rational that the official should change his or her mind because of this divination?

Constitutional disobedience may seem radical, but it is as old as the Republic. In fact, the Constitution itself was born of constitutional disobedience. When George Washington and the other framers went to Philadelphia in 1787, they were instructed to suggest amendments to the Articles of Confederation, which would have had to be ratified by the legislatures of all 13 states. Instead, in violation of their mandate, they abandoned the Articles, wrote a new Constitution and provided that it would take effect after ratification by only nine states, and by conventions in those states rather than the state legislatures
.
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/31/o...ion.html?pagewanted=1&_r=0&ref=general&src=me


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What blows my mind is people that have actually sworn to defend the Constitution that are liberals...how the fuck can you even look in the mirror.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Go ahead assholes and draw the last straw.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

To think I served under Ronald Reagan, Casper Weinberger, John Lehman, Hyman Rickover, and Edwin Linz.....This administration makes me PUKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Washington, Madison, Jefferson, et al. would have dragged Mister Seidman outside and hung him from the nearest tree for treason.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Washington, Madison, Jefferson, et al. would have dragged Mister Seidman outside *and hung him from the nearest tree for treason.*


I found just the right tree for the job:










That article reads like seditious libel to me.

Our Constitution ain't broken, it was built to bend and not break.
Its flexibility is its beauty, and it ensures that it will endure.

Maybe _what_ is broken are the "scholars" who struggle to interpret a document
which makes it clear that our freedoms CAN coexist with responsibilities.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I used to roll my eyes at the guys that spoke of conspiracy. Now I find myself realizing that maybe this government is working exactly as planned. I can almost assure you that this country WILL suffer an economic collapse within 3 years. If Greenland, Columbia, Greece and all the European countries are any indicator of what will happen, it makes perfect sense that government would want to disarm the public. I believe that after a financial collapse of multiple countries, the next step will be to finally accept a one world bank, and some sort of world government. If this sounds too crazy or irrational, someone please tell me why. I'm starting to get really scared about the future of our kids.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't read these articles anymore. Is it time?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

You're right you liberal fuck. Let's flush the Constitution down the toilet and move to a dictatorship as you liberals have been having so many wet dreams about. But first, show me an example of a dictatorship that worked out so well for ALL involved where you enjoy the freedoms, protections and prosperity we enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Harley387 said:


> I used to roll my eyes at the guys that spoke of conspiracy. Now I find myself realizing that maybe this government is working exactly as planned. I can almost assure you that this country WILL suffer an economic collapse within 3 years. If Greenland, Columbia, Greece and all the European countries are any indicator of what will happen, it makes perfect sense that government would want to disarm the public. I believe that after a financial collapse of multiple countries, the next step will be to finally accept a one world bank, and some sort of world government. If this sounds too crazy or irrational, someone please tell me why. I'm starting to get really scared about the future of our kids.


I'm starting to think that the Sandy Hook shooting was completely engineered by the left in order to gain public sympathy for a gun grab. I put nothing past the liberal Socialists who want to end our freedoms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Keep pushing Liberals there are a lot of us that feel the same way.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Harley387 said:


> I used to roll my eyes at the guys that spoke of conspiracy. Now I find myself realizing that maybe this government is working exactly as planned. I can almost assure you that this country WILL suffer an economic collapse within 3 years. If Greenland, Columbia, Greece and all the European countries are any indicator of what will happen, it makes perfect sense that government would want to disarm the public. I believe that after a financial collapse of multiple countries, the next step will be to finally accept a one world bank, and some sort of world government. If this sounds too crazy or irrational, someone please tell me why. I'm starting to get really scared about the future of our kids.


Same here but it's coming from too many reliable sources now and I won't be sitting on my roof waiting for gubment to save me, so there's no harm in being prepared.
The difference between us and libs is that we'll lie in wait like snipers while misinformed libs dress like vaginas and scream in occupy movements.
The funny part is that if we rose up, the libs would shit and call in the armed National Guard, which would be sad because it's essentially us.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I'm starting to think that the Sandy Hook shooting was completely engineered by the left in order to gain public sympathy for a gun grab. I put nothing past the liberal Socialists who want to end our freedoms.


 I have been saying that about the shootings with ties to the Occupy movement since it started, not on here but you cannot discount the connections.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Has anyone seen this yet? I don't know if it's BS or not. Maybe someone with some know how could look into it?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Harley387 said:


> Has anyone seen this yet? I don't know if it's BS or not.


I saw this:









Snopes is compromised so we may never know but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't know but it all sounds like bullshit to me, just like the 911 crap.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> I don't know but it all sounds like bullshit to me, just like the 911 crap.


I'm not convinced that 9/11 wasn't bullshit. I have yet to see an explanation as to why WTC 7 fell......straight down....at free fall speed.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Q5-TPR said:


> I swore an oath to obey the LAWFUL orders of my superiors..... And to defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic........


Yup! More than once as a matter of fact!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Give up on the Constitution? How about we in the military give up defending the First Amendment so you pussies will get punched in the mouth next time you offend someone exercising your "freedom of speech?" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

if the bankers do crash the global economy and make a grab to control all the worlds currency then it would definitely behoove them to disarm the people.

starting with all the white countries interestingly enough.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont worry people we have someone like this to look up to.

In a television interview during a visit to Egypt last week, Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg of the Supreme Court seemed to agree. “I would not look to the United States Constitution if I were drafting a constitution in the year 2012,” she said. She recommended, instead, the South African Constitution, the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms or the European Convention on Human Rights


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------

